# MSN weather app



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

The MSN weather app keeps in a state of loading....just the spinning circle. It's been doing this for awhile now and the only fix I've found that works for me is to uninstall and reinstall the damn thing. Is there a definite MS fix for this...because the un/reinstall is getting to be a PITA?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try some of these solutions: Problem with not working Weather app on Windows 8


----------

